# [ER] Bennet Wichmann - 1.77 2x2 Average



## Coolster01 (Jan 18, 2015)

(2.63), 1.58, 2.05, (1.08), 1.69 = 1.77 Average.



Spoiler: Random stuff



I *kinda* predicted this:

[1/18/15, 6:41:50 AM] Rami: Kevin: 1.77
Bennet: 2.43 would've been 1.77 without +2
[1/18/15, 6:42:22 AM] Rami: *1.76 without +2

Thank god I put him on my fantasy team.



Amazing. I'm so happy for you, Bennet!  We've been racing for quite a long time now. It's cool to see that you've gotten to this level!

Kevin got 2.87 ;( If Bennet's 2.05 on the third would've been replaced with Kevin's 1.34 on that scramble, it would've been 1.54. But this isn't the first time this type of thing has happened.  (i.e. US Nationals 2014, Holy Toledo 2014)


----------



## TDM (Jan 18, 2015)

Never heard of you, but congrats! 

74th -> 4th in the world, nice...


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 18, 2015)

TDM said:


> *Never heard of you, but congrats! *
> 
> 74th -> 4th in the world, nice...



Really? lol.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 18, 2015)

About time, nice!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jan 18, 2015)

5 people with a sub 1.8 avg! Well done!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 18, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> Really? lol.



Me neither.


----------



## Vossy (Jan 18, 2015)

congrats bro


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 18, 2015)

By the way, Bennet jumped from 2.67 to this. :O Also, he didn't even podium in finals.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 18, 2015)

nice man! makes my chance of getting er now allot smaller though


----------



## KevinG (Jan 18, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> nice man! makes my chance of getting er now allot smaller though


Lel 
I am .01 better than you now xD
Still bad tho


----------



## ottozing (Jan 19, 2015)

Mad props to you for getting this Bennet. I've known for a while that you've been capable of this, so it's really cool to see you finally get this :tu


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 19, 2015)

Now that would have been a nice fantasy pickup -- only 1235 points!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 19, 2015)

KevinG said:


> Lel
> I am .01 better than you now xD
> Still bad tho



Yeah ... I srsly raged when I saw it XD


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 19, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> Now that would have been a nice fantasy pickup -- only 1235 points!



I tried telling everybody to get him. Nobody listened to me. ;(


----------



## Berd (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## BWCuber (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you all!!! 

the link to the video:


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 19, 2015)

make sure to change your phone passcode mmkay.


----------



## BWCuber (Jan 19, 2015)

waffle=ijm said:


> make sure to change your phone passcode mmkay.



yes I did XDDD


----------



## TDM (Jan 19, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> Really? lol.


Ok, now he's posted, I do recognise his username. I'd just forgotten the name.


----------



## Berd (Jan 19, 2015)

TDM said:


> Ok, now he's posted, I do recognise his username. I'd just forgotten the name.


Same haha


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 19, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> I tried telling everybody to get him. Nobody listened to me. ;(



I'm guessing you had some inside information from skyping him? 

Congrats on the ER, Bennet, should have said so before making a fantasy comment! Just curious, have you just been rapidly improving the past few months, or was the .9 second drop in official PB a factor of nerves?


----------



## porkynator (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice one. I've picked both Kevin and Antonie for Fantasy though


----------



## KevinG (Jan 19, 2015)

porkynator said:


> Nice one. I've picked both Kevin and Antonie for Fantasy though


I have a comp in febuarary ^^


----------



## Wilhelm (Jan 19, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> I'm guessing you had some inside information from skyping him?
> 
> Congrats on the ER, Bennet, should have said so before making a fantasy comment! Just curious, have you just been rapidly improving the past few months, or was the .9 second drop in official PB a factor of nerves?



Indeed as you can see at his results from the other rounds..
Both Kevin and Bennet were capable to get the ER for a while now and it used to be the ER with the worst rank of all


----------

